# Alternative to goldfish crackers



## ekortering (Mar 2, 2004)

I was talking with the nursery worker when I picked up Abigail on Sunday after the service. I packed goldfish crackers as her snack. The nursery worker mentioned to me how horrible goldfish crackers are because of some sort of unhealthy oil in them. Is this true? They are so yummy and just the right size for toddler fingers. Do you know of a similar cracker that I can get at Trader Joes or a health food store?

Thanks!

Erin


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

At Whole Foods, there is a cheese cracker called 'Cheese Square crackers" it is a store brand. (365)

Kudos to the teacher for informing youabout partially hydrogenated oils , which are in alot of foods (you'd be surprised)

I'll bet in any healthfood store you could find some alternative, though, what about apple slices or something?


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

my dd loves Annie's Cheddar Bunnies - Certified organic wheat flour, expelled pressed safflower oil, aged cheddar cheese (contains milk, salt, enzymes, cheese culture), salt, yeast extract, paprika, annatto extract (for color), ground celery seed, onion powder, yeast.

we pay i think $5 for 2 boxes (about the size of a smaller box of cheezits) at our local grocery .. and they're WICKED yummy.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

my kids like the cheddar bunnies too, but FYI, goldfish are no longer made with hydrogynated oil.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

I think Kashi makes a cheese flavored cracker now. We have bought the grainy variety of Kashi in the past (non-hydrogenated, and whole wheat I believe) but not the cheese ones. The grain ones are pretty good though, so maybe that bodes well for the cheese flavor.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I second the cheddar bunnies. My DS loves them. They also come in ranch and BBQ flavor. They have whole wheat ones too!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slygrrl*
I think Kashi makes a cheese flavored cracker now. We have bought the grainy variety of Kashi in the past (non-hydrogenated, and whole wheat I believe) but not the cheese ones. The grain ones are pretty good though, so maybe that bodes well for the cheese flavor.

I love kashi crackers! The cheese ones are yummy IMO.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

There is a brand My Family Farm, and they make the bestest, yummiest cheese crackers, and I believe they're organic!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

http://myfamilyfarm.org/content/Cheese.asp

mmmm, they sell them at Whole foods


----------



## Barefoot Farmer (Feb 13, 2004)

Another Annie Chedder Cheese Bunnies fan here. Love the wheat ones too.


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

My daughter loves Annie's Cheddar Bunnies crackers. We love all the Annie's products, especially their mac and cheese.


----------



## myjo (Feb 14, 2004)

What about just sending cubes of real cheddar cheese if there's no dairy allergy? It would be much more nutritious.


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

We love the My Family Farm, too. I find there wheat animal crackers equally good.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Did you bring in the snack to share with the group? While I am anit-goldfish crackers (yes transfats are really bad for you, and it's hard to find processed foods without transfats, unless you are shopping organics), i am also anti people telling me my food is 'horrible'. I am continmually amazed at people trying to tell others how to raise their kids. I don't care if it's about food or family bed or how gross or ghetto slings are. What you feed you child, or how you wear your child etc is nobody's business but your own.

Unless you were in charge of bringing the snack to share with the whole group, I think she was rude to tell you that the food you are giving your daughter is 'horrible'. There are respectful ways to share information with people--but insulting a child's snack isn't one of them. If there are guidelines on what to bring for shared snacks, there should be a printed handout with suggestions for parents.


----------



## brijenn (Feb 12, 2005)

Another Annie's fan here! The Ranch flavored ones are our favorite!


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Annie's Cheddar Bunnies fan here!

However, Goldfish are not made with hydrogenated oil anymore, as some PPs have said. They are one of very few conventional snacks that I will allow Talia to have on occasion. Like, if we're out running errands and we're unprepared for snacking and she starts crying for munchies, I usually go for the Goldfish because they have no hydrogenated oil, hfcs, preservatives, artificial flavors or colors. The only two concerns I have about them are white flour and non-organic.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I didn't know that about Goldfish crackers.

So not only was the nursery teacher rude, she was also wrong.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

goldfish crackers actually say "no transfat" on the box. which is why i let dd have them sometimes.

that said they have organic cheese snacks crackers at my natural food stores that are sesame street crackers. I can't remember what they are called though.


----------

